# Home needed for beautiful loving special needs pigeon AUCKLAND



## Lexi (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking for a forever home, for this lovely little soul. 
*Blinky* is about 4 years old, Over friendly almost -- If she knows the person she will happily lie on her back in your hands -- I know right!
Ideal situation for her would be an older person or someone who loves company. We have bought her pigeon pants (around $50 worth) and we think that she can be trained into wearing this
Pigeon + pigeon pants makes a very good house pet -- they are generally very happy to be inside 

Blinky is blind in one eye -- is fine flying though
When we met her she was freshly fallen out of the nest, and under attack by a Mollyhawk and didn't know how to defend herself. We fought of the attacker, and took her home with us, where we nursed her to health. 

1. What her day involves and the daily responsibilities.
If we are around she will spend time with us quietly, she will sit for hours alongside us. She will sit on your lap and be stroked for as long as you have the time. 
If we are not around she will stay in the bathroom. 
We put her outside every now and then. 
She usually flies around the house a couple of times then will scratch at a window to come in 

As I write this, she is in her favourite place, in a basket on top of the fridge, making gentle purring noises. It's very soothing. 

We are moving to inner city apartment with a strict no pet policy, in a week, so I am very panicked about what I will do with her. 
Thank you for listening (-:


----------

